# Renting: Estate Agents vs Private Landlords



## PaulLisbon (Feb 9, 2016)

Hi to all, I am a new member. My partner and I are moving to Lisbon in 2 weeks (we have an apt for 1st month) are have been searching imobiliaria sites plus portals lke CasaSapo/ERA/Imovirtual for a T2-3 long-term rental €900-1500 in central Lisbon (or possibly Cascais). Although it feels more secure to rent via an imobiliaria, I have been told that they often have few rentals (which tend to rent very quickly anyway) and I am now wondering about the pros and cons of renting via a private landlord (e.g. on CasaSapo/in newspapers, etc). Can anyone offer any info/advice/ideas about the imobiliaria vs private landlord issue, perhaps personal experience or things to consider. Any pointers much appreciated.


----------



## andycastle (Mar 30, 2015)

*Renting*

My own personal experience was to search via ads in Casa Sopo, ERA imobiliaria ,Century 21 etc.

If you are looking in Lisbon in particular, each neighborhood also has its own local agents, so a walk around the local vicinity would be good.

For what its worth, Campo De Ourique is a good area.

The guy I used for my current rental (between Lisbon and Cascais) is Ricardo Correia
918652655/924382727 [email protected]. Nice guy, very helpful, speaks good English if that's an issue

Andy Castle


----------



## PaulLisbon (Feb 9, 2016)

Thanks so much Andy, it is so useful to have the contact details of someone who comes with a recommendation. We have had few replies to our endless emails to agents (in both Portuguese and English!). I think you are right, meeting the local agents will help. Plus, after we arrive in Lisbon tomorrow (25th Feb) we can buy a phone and speak to agents direct which will also help. When I call Ricardo I'll be sure to let him know that you recommended him! Thanks again for your very helpful post. Paul


----------

